# Problème boot camp



## kyuou (28 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir, je suis ici car j'ai un problème avec mon iMac, pour installer boot camp. au moment ou je choisis mon fichier ISO un problème retentit : Boot Camp prend uniquement en charge l’installation de Windows 7 ou ultérieur sur cette plateforme. Utilisez un fichier ISO pour l’installation de Windows 7 ou ultérieur. Que dois-je faire j'ai vraiment besoin de windows peu importe la version sur mon mac ! Merci d'avance


----------

